# HF's own personal pinterest thread



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

We have a Pinterest board for Halloween Forum. A few of us do pin things here throughout the year, and I know I try to find new stuff (but it's hard since so many folks already search out stuff to pin all day every day!)

https://www.pinterest.com/halloweenforum/

The problem with listing stuff here (like in this thread) is that it will end up pages of links, likely with some dead links and missing pics eventually as time passes and websites/blogs come and go. It's very likely if this thread became an aggregate location like you're envisioning, it will end up with duplicates over time as new people add things that someone else already posted about 10 pages back. 

Technically, the entire Halloween Forum is a giant Pinterest board - hundreds of project threads with ideas, brainstorming, images, how-tos... 
But we were here before Pinterest I believe.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

good points! i don't think i realized there was a HF pinterest account. i haven't looked through it much yet but i'm betting it's exactly what i'm looking for (which is, basically, new content besides the same old stale stuff on pinterest). who has access to add things to HF's pinterest?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

It does have some duplication just because there are at least a dozen long-time members that are able to pin to the official HF boards last time I checked in on it. I believe I can invite you if you'd like to be able to pin to the HF "halloween stuff" board, just let me know your Pinterest. 

We all end up hitting it in scattered flurries throughout the year mostly, so it should have some fun stuff that (hopefully) you haven't seen before.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

i don't mind some repeats, it just seems like pinterest has about 10-12 links that it throws at me every time i do any type of halloween search. from the browsing i've done on HF's boards, there's fresh stuff there. if it's not too much trouble and you don't mind to, i'd love to be added. looks like my pinterest account name is just my email, [email protected]. thanks so much!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Nifty! I think I just invited you... do let me know if it doesn't show up soon. 

And standard boilerplate text for being on the HF pinterest team: With great power comes great responsibility... 
Please make sure your pins are appropriate for the forum members, do not involve any illegal activities or are otherwise offensive... basically use your best judgement. Happy pinning and thanks for joining up!


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

i just got a notification that i'd been added, thanks so much!


----------

